# Best HOB filter



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm setting up a new 55g non CO2 tank and figured I'd just use "hang on back" filtration this time. Does anyone have any recommendations? Does anyone have any thoughts on using 2 separate versus one larger unit?

Thanks, Bill

PS
I checked the reviews but there wasn't much info there.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have always had luck with Aquaclear by Hagen. I have one on my 55 as well as a canister. You may want 2 on your 55 depending on the size of the filter


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> I have always had luck with Aquaclear by Hagen. I have one on my 55 as well as a canister. You may want 2 on your 55 depending on the size of the filter


What made you decide to put 2 filters on your tank?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

I'll go with bigstick.... AquaClears are cheap, easy to maintain, have large filtration capacity, flexible filtration media, and usually reliable. I run 12 AC filters on my various tanks without much trouble. On my 50gal planted goldfish tank, I have two AquaClear 300's (now called AC 70) for the extra circulation and filtration, especially needed for goldfish but doesn't hurt with any other fish either.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've used AC's before with no problems. With a 55, why don't you consider a cannister like a Rena XP2? It will require less maintenance, and if you ever do decide to go with co2 for the tank, it will be one less thing to worry about.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Bert H said:


> I've used AC's before with no problems. With a 55, why don't you consider a cannister like a Rena XP2? It will require less maintenance, and if you ever do decide to go with co2 for the tank, it will be one less thing to worry about.


Hi Bert,

This one is right beside our bed and we like the idea of a little running water noise in the bedroom. Funny, I always think of the HOB's as less maintenance but I guess you're right that they're more - just simpler to deal with. As for future CO2 usage, I suppose I should never say never, but I feel like I have become a hardcore non CO2 advocate. I'm excited that the new APC aquascaping contest has a non CO2 category although I'm not sure I'm quite ready for the plunge myself.

Thanks for the help, Bill


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Not a true HOB filter, but why not a H.O.T. Magnum? They are very reliable, very efficient, and can perform several different filtration tasks. I used to run mine solo on a 55g, and it always performed very well. 

Before the HOT Magnum, I had an Aquaclear 300 on the tank for many years. They work well, too, but I'd still pick the H.O.T. Magnum over them.

Carlos


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

tsunami said:


> Not a true HOB filter, but why not a H.O.T. Magnum? They are very reliable, very efficient, and can perform several different filtration tasks. I used to run mine solo on a 55g, and it always performed very well.
> 
> Before the HOT Magnum, I had an Aquaclear 300 on the tank for many years. They work well, too, but I'd still pick the H.O.T. Magnum over them.
> 
> Carlos


I never heard of that one before. It looks like a pretty cool filter. Thanks for the heads up. How's the noise level on it compare to the AquaClear?

Bill


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

csfish said:


> On my 50gal planted goldfish tank, I have two AquaClear 300's (now called AC 70) for the extra circulation and filtration, especially needed for goldfish but doesn't hurt with any other fish either.


I'm in the process of converting my 90 gallon planted tank to goldfish. Any specific tips for goldfish in a planted tank?

TW


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

I guess the two main things about keeping goldfish are....

1) Have lots of filtration! Goldfish are big, messy eaters, can potentially be the size of softballs (excluding tails) and produce a lot of waste. On a 90, you might consider two cannister filters. See http://goldfishconnection.com/ and other goldfish websites for their articles on goldfish health.

2) Goldfish can potentially eat and uproot all your plants! Even though I feed my goldfish a variety of foods, including Sho-Gold pellets, algae wafers, zucchini, frozen peas, bloodworms, and frozen spinach, my GF (calico fantails, oranda, black moor, lionheads) have eaten every single plant that I've tried in their tank. These plants include onion plants, various swords, java fern, java moss, various vals, anubias, hygrophila difformis and polysperma, and water sprite. The only plants that seem to have a chance with the goldfish are the vals and water sprite, because they faster than the GF can eat them. Now my experience seems to be unusual, because others have beautiful, lushly planted tanks with ther GF. Mine seem to be voracious herbivores.

Good luck!


----------

